# tein basics or gc and agx



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

which one of these suspensions are gonna ride the best


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the Tien looks like it is built better than the other combo. Ask Dynamitega, he has the Tiens on his.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

teins will ride better. They have shortenend struts which give them more suspension travel. I havent heard anyone complaining about them being loud and squeaky like some agx owners have.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

tein is the best i like the ride its not to harsh thats my 2 cent


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Teins all the way!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> *Teins all the way! *



Yep!!!


----------



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

i think im gonna go with teins basics i dunno if i will need the ss but where can find a good price im looking spend about 600-675 shipped where do i look ???????????


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

themonster4door said:


> *i think im gonna go with teins basics i dunno if i will need the ss but where can find a good price im looking spend about 600-675 shipped where do i look ??????????? *


Your not going to be able to find them that cheap. The Nissan coil-overs are way more expensive to produce than the Honda / Acura coil-overs. The MSRP's for the Nissan basic kit is almost $200 more than the Honda / Acura kits. I helped prototype the SS and Basic kit way back in August of 2002. They are worth the money you spend!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If your not going to be doing alot of racing your probly dont need the SS.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

if i am not mistaken, wouldnt you need the pillow ball mounts?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Tiens way outperform GC b/c you're buying a one piece coilover that is proven, GCs are still good, but it's what I would call Good for the money. 

You don't need the pillowball kit. You can use the stock upper mounts instead. If it were me, I would do the pillowball kit for several reasons. 
1. w/o the pillowball kit, you need to compress and disassemble the stock setup so that you can retrieve the mounts. With the pillowball set, you have exerything you need straight from Tien. No need to dissassemble the old, you can put it all in with all new parts.
2. When I do my suspension, I like to use ALL new parts, down to the OEM nuts and bolts, I hate reusing old rusty parts when I put on new springs/shocks. I like to add new upper mounts, lower pins, and nuts straight from Nissan parts. The Pillowball set completes your setup (minus the nuts and bolts).
3. The Tiens are designed to work with the pillowballs first and the OEM mounts second. In order to achieve the maximum performance of a single part, you must compliment the part with other parts that they were designed and tested to work together. It's kinda like one COMPLETE unit rather than mix and match.

Just IMO


----------



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

then it looks like going with the basics i think i found a good price on group buy center 

o yeah this will ride tons better then my old set up progress and tockico right? o and mind u i do have 17 inch rims and 205/40/17 tires


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hell yea.. tokikos blow.. but.. for the price.. there a tad bit gayer than stock shocks.. lol


----------



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

well now im trying to find a group buy cause i found the ss for 1090 shipped from turboevolution but i want the basics somebody help a brother out


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

if your going to race i think the gc & agx combo would be better than the tein basic because agx is dampening adjustable and tein basic is not...from what i've been told tein basic is made for the street not the track....correct me if im wrong....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know one of the tiens have the dampening adjustment. It may just be the SS version, but I think the basic might also have it.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ss has damping adjustability, basics don't


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

basic only has height adjustment not dampening adjustment...so its made for the street.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Given the same spring rates I think the Tein Basics would still be a better purchase than the GC/AGX overall for some one who does a little racing now and then. Its just a better setup IMHO. You have to remember that travel is everything on a B14. The SSs and Basics use shortened dampers, GC/AGX does not. The little bit of extra travel the Basics give you may possibly offset the lack of damper adjust.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey monster4door. I also have a 96 sentra and I also want Tein basics. Ive priced around and here is cheapest Ive seen them. Mind you I dont know jack about this company tho. But they seem Ok. http://www.prostreetonline.com/pso/...oducttype=Suspension&producttypesub=Coilovers

As far as pillowballs, do they make them for this application and (dont laugh at me) what do they do?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Given the same spring rates I think the Tein Basics would still be a better purchase than the GC/AGX overall for some one who does a little racing now and then. *


It's no contest. TEIN. Not even close.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes Tein has pillowball mounts for the SS and BD kits. Pillowball mounts "hard" mount the suspension to the car. This gives no loss in suspension setup due to the stock mounts rubber compliance, makes the cars actions more direct. The front Tein pillowball mounts also offer camber adjust.
Thats the lowest price on the BDs I have seen as well.

98sr20ve, I didnt quite have the balls to say that.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

just dont underestimate the convenience of damper adjustability....tein is nice, but if youre gonna drop $$, get the ss, basics are like a tease, unless one drives street only.....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The Basics would still be better then GC/AGX for racing now an then.


----------

